# منتديات القانون الخاص > قانون المرافعات والتحكيم >  التحكيم خطوة مهمة في مسيرة التطوير القضائي بالمملكة

## هيثم الفقى

هذا موضوع بعنوان "التحكيم خطوة مهمة في مسيرة التطوير القضائي" نشر في جريدة الرياض يوم الجمعه 6 جمادى الأولى 1427هـ - 2 يونيو 2006م - العدد 13857 (http://www.alriyadh.com/2006/06/02/article159639.html)

التحكيم خطوة مهمة في مسيرة التطوير القضائي

بقلم : سعيد بن ناصر الحريسن 

إن الناظر في التطور السريع الذي يحدث في العالم من حولنا، وما يصاحبه من توسع في العلاقات باختلاف مجالاتها خاصة المجال الاقتصادي الذي بات أكبر المجالات توسعاً ودخولاً في خضم عباب التطور العالمي، والذي مما يفرضه اختلاف جنسيات المتعاقدين، وما ينبني على هذا من تعدد القوانين وتنازعها، إضافة إلى فرضه لإيجاد آليات جديدة للتعاقد - كالتعاقد الإلكتروني - . 
وفي ظل هذا التوسع ودوليته صار أطراف هذه العلاقات إلى وضع سبل وحلول كفيلة ينص عليها في العقد تتناول معالجة حالات التنازع التي قد تنشأ جراء هذه العلاقات، وذلك بطرق تكفل سرعة إنهاء التنازع بعيداً عن الإجراءات القضائية التقليدية التي تقوم على التطويل والروتينية . 

ولمسايرة الاتجاهات العالمية الحديثة في مجال التعاقد، كان من شبه اللازم على أطراف العقود الموسومة بالعالمية أن يصيروا إلى تطبيق المصطلح الحديث ( طرق التقاضي البديلة) والذي يأتي التحكيم من أبرز طرقه وأهمها . 

ولا يعتبر التحكيم وسيلة حديثة لفض المنازعات، بل هو أسلوب قديم عملت به المجتمعات الإنسانية منذ القدم، لفض المنازعات التي قد تحدث بين أفرادها . 

وأشير هنا إلى موضوع سبق أن عرضته بعنوان ( طرق التقاضي البديلة) وكان نشره (يوم الجمعه24 صفر 1427ه - 24 مارس 2006م - العدد 13787) تناولت فيه لمحة عامة عن هذا المصطلح الحديث (طرق التقاضي البديلة) والتي يمكن تعريفها بأنها : وسائل وحلول مختلفة يتوصل بواسطتها إلى حل النزاعات والاشكالات في العقود التجارية الدولية خاصة، خارج نطاق المحاكم والهيئات واللجان الرسمية ذات الاختصاص القضائي . 

والتحكيم اتفاق بين أطراف النزاع على تفويض المحكمين سلطة حسم النزاع بقرار ملزم للجميع وقابل للتنفيذ.. 

إذاً فهو «اتفاق » منصوص عليه في العقد - وقبل نشأة النزاع - ، وذلك بتضمينه في فصل مستقل يعنون في الغالب (بالتحكيم وشروطه) ويتحدث عن كون اتخاذ هذه الوسيلة برغبة أطراف العقد، وتحديد المحكمين، وتحديد القانون أو الاتفاقية الدولية التحكيمية، أو العقد النموذجي الذي يكون التحكيم على أساسه ووفق مواده وأحكامه . 

إلا أن هذا الاتفاق على التحكيم قد يكون في عقد إلحاقي - بعد نشأة النزاع - ويسمى في هذه الحالة ب ( مشارطة التحكيم) . 

ولما يشغله التحكيم من دور مهم في جانب العقود التجارية الدولية، نجد إنشاء العديد من مراكز التحكيم الدائمة ك ( مركز التحكيم لتجاري لدول مجلس التعاون الخليجي، ويعمل وفق نظام ولائحة خاصة به) وك ( مركز القاهرة الإقليمي للتحكيم التجاري، ويعمل بموجب تطبيق قواعد اليونسترال بوجه عام)وغيرهما من المراكز العربية للتحكيم . 

لكن يجب ملاحظة أنه مهما تعددت مراكز التحكيم واختلفت قوانينها ولوائحها، يبقى أن نعرف أنها تسير على وتيرة واحدة، خاصة في الخطوط العريضة التي تقوم عليها عملية التحكيم، ووفقاً لما تضمنته الاتفاقيات الدولية الخاصة . 

وإضافة لذلك فقد تم عقد وتنظيم الدورات والمؤتمرات والندوات المتعلقة بالتحكيم على مستوى الوطن العربي، وتناولت أبعاد التحكيم، والخطط المستقبلية له، والعمل على تطوير أداء مراكز التحكيم العربية، والارتقاء بها إلى مستوى مراكز التحكيم الدولية . 

وأعود هنا لنقطة تعدد هذه المراكز، فهذا التعدد قد نتج عنه تأسيس ( الاتحاد العربي للتحكيم الدولي) عام 1997م في القاهرة . والهدف من إنشاء هذه المركز ما جاء في ( المادة الثالثة) من قانون الاتحاد: 

بأن من أهداف الاتحاد مساعدة الدول العربية في إعداد وتطوير أنظمتها وقوانينها المتعلقة بالتحكيم، بما في ذلك السعي لإعداد قانون عربي نموذجي للتحكيم . 

وجدير بالذكر ما نشاهده في بلادنا هذه الأيام من الاهتمام بالتحكيم وتفعيل دوره، حيث قامت وزارة العدل بفتح باب التسجيل في قائمة المحكمين، إضافة إلى الاجتماع الذي عقدته وزارة العدل بتأريخ 23/4/1427ه لأعضاء فريق التحكيم السعودي، بحضور صاحب السمو رئيس فريق المحكمين السعوديين، ومعالي وزير العدل، وقد أُعلِنَ فيه عن قرب انتهاء هيئة الخبراء من النظر في وضع نظام التحكيم، وكذلك قرب إنشاء مركز المحكمين السعودي . مما يدل على اهتمام الوزارة بهذا الجانب واعتباره خطوة مهمة في مرحلة التطوير في الإجراءات القضائية ومواكبة الأنظمة الحديثة .

----------

